# Moritz and his great 4,000 posts!!! CONGRATS!!!



## Fernita

*Querido Moritz: es un placer leer tus posts y también es muy divertido!!!!!*
*CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AND THANKS FOR HELPING ALL OF US SOOOOOOOO MUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*​ 
*Con todo cariño y contenta de empezar este thread,*​ 
*te mando a huge hug!!!!!!!*​ 
*Fernita.*​


----------



## alexacohen

Fernita, menos mal que te has fijado tú, ¡yo es que ni lo había visto!

*¡¡Gracias Moritzchen, graciasgraciasgraciasgracias cuatro mil veces!!*

*Y que sigas de vacaciones por esa maravillosa tierra... *
*¿¿es EZE o MVD ahora??*

*Um montón de abrazos y besos*

*Ale*


----------



## Fernita

alexacohen said:


> Fernita, menos mal que te has fijado tú, ¡yo es que ni lo había visto!
> 
> *¡¡Gracias Moritzchen, graciasgraciasgraciasgracias cuatro mil veces!!*
> 
> *Y que sigas de vacaciones por esa maravillosa tierra... *
> *¿¿es EZE o MVD ahora??*
> 
> *Um montón de abrazos y besos*
> 
> *Ale*


 
*Querida Ale: pasa que ahora que lo tenemos en nuestro país, no podía dejar de estar atenta.*
*Just joking!!!!*
*We all know he's a great forero!*


----------



## Rayines

¡Felicitaciones *Moritzchen*!, no te conozco, pero de tanto oirte nombrar, y además sé que andás por estas tierras, sos como un argentino más, jaja...¡y buen forero, parece!


----------



## loladamore

¡Amiguito! ​¡Felicidades de nuevo por tus miles de excelentes chistes posts!

I'll be looking out for you when you're on your way back north. Here's something for you from when we were in the Mojave desert (eh?). Just blink 4000 times to get the desired effect.


----------



## Tampiqueña

¡Bravo Moritz! ¡Muchas felicidades! Por nada del mundo iba a dejar pasar esta oportunidad, porque además de que me caes muy bien, aprecio todos y cada uno de tus comentarios, tu ingenioso sentido del humor y, sobre todo, tu amistad.

¡Te mando un abrazo con muchísimo cariño!


----------



## Jaén

The last, but not he least!

Moritzchen, aunque no haya sido yo el primero en felicitarte, aún así quiero agradecerte por tu valiosa ayuda y paciencia cuando más lo he necesitado, y por tu amistad, claro!

Feliz cuatro mil posts, y que vengan muchos miles más!

Um forte abraço para você, até a Hermana República Argentina, ou onde você estiver!

Alberto.


----------



## fsabroso

Hola Moritzchen

Felicitaciones y Gracias! por toda la ayuda y colaboración que brindas en estos foros, siempre directo y seguro con tus respuestas, felicidades.

Fs.


----------



## romarsan

Hola Moritz,
He coincidido contigo en el foro y siempre me ha gustado leer tus opiniones.
Te felicito por tus aportaciones y me felicito a mi por poder disfrutarlas.
Saludos


----------



## Moritzchen

From quaint and beautiful Montevideo (yes Alexa, I made it to MVD) I thank you all for your camaraderie and friendship.


----------



## María Madrid

Muchas felicidades. Saludos,


----------



## Eva Maria

Losangelesiano Moritzchen,

Con tu particular sentido del humor nos tienes fascinados (a mí en concreto, incluso embelesada).

Qué suerte que estés de viaje por Argentina (Por cierto, ¿hay alguno de los _circa_ 20.000 foreros de WR que no se haya enterado de que has pisado suelo argentino? Menuda propaganda! Más famoso que Elvis!). Así podrás conocer a Fernita, a Eugin y a Mate! Con los bifes King Size que te servirán por su tierra volverás _rondelet _a casa! (Pero te querremos igual! Siempre podrás rebautizarte como GrossMoritz, jejejejeje)

Don’t stop calling to give your valuable opinion and help! 

Besos varios! (Unos diez… bueno va… doce! Es que darte cuatro mil de una sentada…)

Eva Maria


----------



## parhuzam

Estimado Moritz..... 

Congratulations on reaching 4,000... Thank you for you insightful contributions, observations and your energy to clarify the obfuscations that language translation present.

Cheers neighbor.


----------



## heidita

Ya he vuelto de ver mis peces, tiburones y tortugas y me topo con que Moritz, das halb deutsche Mitglied, ha cumplido. 

En fin, una cervecita siempre viene bien, que por cierto era deliciosa en Egipto así que para allá te la mando.

Espero que te lo pases muy bien en tu tierra.

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## Mate

Querido Moritz: Luego de un breve pero maravilloso paseo por el nordeste de Brasil, vuelvo y me encuentro con que has cumplido ya los 4.000. 

Lástima que te me escapaste a Montevideo sin decir ni mú. 

Buéh, será la próxima. 

¡Felicitaciones! - Mate


----------



## Eugin

Marcar otro nuevo milestone cuando uno está de viaje... ¡eso es algo que sólo Moritzchen lo puede lograr!!!! 

Felicitaciones y que disfrutes de nuestra bella Buenos Aires!! (qué linda época te elegiste para venir... pre-electoral... Mamiiiita... ¡jaja!!)


----------



## Tezzaluna

Moritz,

I'm here!  Better late than never, I say.

Congratulations on reaching 4000!  That's dedication for you.  

Thanks for your wise and comforting presence on the forum.  Your wit, your intelligence and your range are truly impressive.

Looking forward to millions more.

Tezza


----------

